# Meet Maximilliano



## Sudhira (Jan 24, 2010)

Meet Maxi,

Picked him up yesterday from SV CTTC. This little 4" fellow was mauled by a dog and has some right hind scute damage. We are going to provide him with the best we can, and hope for the best!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2010)

Maxie is adorable! Poor thing. That dog thing happens too often, far as I'm concerned. I notice that he has a number on his carapace. I hope that doesn't mean that the SV chapter has so many sulcatas that they have to number them.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 24, 2010)

emysemys said:


> the SV chapter has so many sulcatas that they have to number them.



That's a Sulcata? Why is it in the DT threads?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2010)

Yipes! Sorry about that!! I meant DESERT TORTOISES! I guess I have sulcata on the brain.


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 24, 2010)

He is a CDT, not a sulcata. Gonna get permitted and the whole thang!

He came from being fostered in Palm Desert. He came with amazing notes from his foster mom, I know exactly when and what he was fed, his soak schedule, outdoor time, everything. It was fantastic!


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 24, 2010)

Shelly said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > the SV chapter has so many sulcatas that they have to number them.
> ...



Because it is a CDT


----------



## Madortoise (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to our family, Maximilliano! Poor thing that he got toyed by a dog so badly. I think he's in good hand now


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Mado,

I will post pictures of the damage, pretty sad. Hope it is only cosmetic!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 24, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition! 

Max has a very handsome shell, I hardly noticed the damaged scutes! 

(It helped that you took the photo from his "good" side!)


----------



## Sudhira (Jan 25, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Congratulations on your new addition!
> 
> Max has a very handsome shell, I hardly noticed the damaged scutes!
> 
> (It helped that you took the photo from his "good" side!)



LOL, I will post the unsightly side soon.


----------

